# Strange white moving mould on window



## adewilt (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi there all,

Since a few weeks I have a strange white mould on the window of my aquarium and its moving. If I check a few hours later, it has moved, also crawls on plants and stones. Anyone knows what this is, and how to get rid of it?










kind regards,

Andreas


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

I have never seen something like that before. Are there more of those
'moulds' ?



Ron


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats very strange! Can you net it out?


----------



## OhioOilman (Dec 2, 2007)

I am not sure what they are but I have heard that there is a rare freshwater species of a type of tube worms like the marine species but for the moving around the aquarium I have no idea how. sounds like you got a new strange creature lurking in your tank.


----------



## ntiggr2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Myxomycota? It's a form of slime mold that moves to feed and, if I remember correctly, is completely aquatic. Not sure if that's the complete name but that's all I can remember.
Hope that helps.
Donna


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow pretty interesting, I just read up on the Myxomycota at a few sites - never really heard of it. It seems it's terrestrial according to this site though: 
Myxomycota 
Perhaps some are aquatic? Perhaps this is something similar? 
It would be cool to see a time-lapse of this thing moving around the tank!


----------



## ntiggr2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Kept thinking about this, so I started digging.
Found this on the 'net. Scroll down and it shows pics similar to the one Adewilt posted.
Donna

Slime Mold Photos


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, that looks like a match for the most part. 



















Those are some odd lifeforms! 
I wonder what they would look like under actinics, that page says some glow in the dark and are bioluminescent! 
Nice find!


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

this is a harmless mould, i have it in my tank and i have forgetten its name, does it move like coral if so then it is the same, one that i have and the only fish species to help get rid of it without using a chemical
is the Siamese flying fox, they have control mine, the plecos dont like it

hope this helps, if i can see some i will get a pic for you


----------

